# Timing belt won't turn??? Help



## gasser102 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a 1999 VW Passat 2.8L car. It quit running during regular driving. Thought maybe it was a timing belt but the belts are fine. When I turn it over the timing belts don't move. Can anybody help me with this?? Thanks Kyle


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Timing belt won't turn??? Help (gasser102)*

The timing belt is probably not fine. It will have lost some teeth, now located at the crank pulley. A tensioner, tensioner roller, idler roller or water pump has died in your engine causing the timing belt to loosen.
Just a guess, but you are looking at $1500 for parts, and an additional $1500-2000 if you do not do the labor.


----------



## gasser102 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Timing belt won't turn??? Help (tryin2vw)*

Is the 2.8L 30v an interferance engine or non?


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Timing belt won't turn??? Help (gasser102)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gasser102* »_Is the 2.8L 30v an interferance engine or non?

Sorry to say, it is an interferance engine.


----------



## gasser102 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Timing belt won't turn??? Help (Old Rabbit Dr.)*

So the motors probably toast?


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Timing belt won't turn??? Help (gasser102)*

You will have to pull the heads and verify what damage has been done.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Timing belt won't turn??? Help (gasser102)*

Pull the valve covers. With a piece of a soda can as a feeler gauge, try slipping a single thickness of the soda can between the cam and valve lifter, specifically the exhaust cams (furthest from the center of the engine). If you can slip the soda can piece between the cam and lifter, there are bent valves.


----------



## gasser102 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Timing belt won't turn??? Help (Old Rabbit Dr.)*

If you look at this website it says its not an interference engine. http://autorepair.about.com/od...8.htm. Check it out and let me know. Thanks


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Timing belt won't turn??? Help (gasser102)*

Having purchased a car with the ravages of a failed tensioner, I can testify that you have an interference engine. If your timing belt slipped, it probably looks like this:








The valves at the top of the above picture are exhaust valves. The one silverish one lower in the picture is the lone bent intake valve. There was interference between the piston and the valve.
The tops of the pistons:










_Modified by tryin2vw at 2:20 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Timing belt won't turn??? Help (gasser102)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gasser102* »_If you look at this website it says its not an interference engine. http://autorepair.about.com/od...8.htm. Check it out and let me know. Thanks

Don't be confused with the 2.8vr6.
http://autorepair.about.com/od...3.htm
Audi 2.8 is the V6 used in the Passat. Says that it is.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Timing belt won't turn??? Help (litesleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *litesleeper* »_
Don't be confused with the 2.8vr6.
http://autorepair.about.com/od...3.htm
Audi 2.8 is the V6 used in the Passat. Says that it is.

Yeah, especially when the VW VR6 is chain driven. So according to that website, you should change your non existent timing belt on a VR6 every 60K. Going from that alone, I wouldn't trust that website.
To clear the air, the 2.8 V6 Audi/Passat motor is 100% an interference motor. You most likely need a new motor.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Timing belt won't turn??? Help (dangerous_dave)*

You may not need a new motor, but you probably will need to take the heads off and have them refurbished.


----------

